# Which Kit????



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I want to get a kit from a site I found...www.versusmotorsports.com. They have some kits for Sentra's that I have NEVER seen!! Just reply and tell me which kit you think I should get.









BATTLE









BIG M









SKYLINE









DRIFT

Thanks for the help!!! :fluffy: :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## af200sx/se-r (Dec 26, 2004)

I personally don't car for any of them.
Best looking fronts for b14s are:
Stillen lip 
Erebuni
Drift kit is ok


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

since you have a b13, i would go with the skyline kit


----------



## RB26DETT (Dec 12, 2005)

I;d say either Big M or the Drift


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i'd go with the r33 kit, but modify it a little, shave and fill some stuff.


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

make sure that you purchase your kit from vis racing if you do go with the r33. vis is the only company with the removeable lip, and if you dont have it, consider it permanently removed when you go over a speed bump or drive way.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

wait, are these for the b13 or b14? because some look like they could go on the b13, and others dont, particularly the skyline kit, might want to make sure its the right kit for your car.


----------



## MrFurious (Oct 30, 2005)

I would pick the first one (battle).


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

MrFurious said:


> I would pick the first one (battle).


why? it's like a cheap blitz kit knockoff.. and it would destroy the lines of the car, atleast go with something simple, and the only reason i'd go with the r33 kit would be because it resembles the sunny bumper, and you can shave and fill it to look cleaner.


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

The car is a B13 Sentra. I have seen many B13's with the Big M and Drift...and I was thinking about getting either the battle or the skyline...so I will have something different. I have NEVER seend a sentra with the skyline kit...I just don't know which side skirts and rear bumpers to use with that kit...any suggestions?


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

if you go with the skyline front, go with some subtle sides, i dont really know any, how about the stock se-r? and for the rear, either go with a stillen, or a 1994 civic buddy club rear bumper, will take some work.. but i think it is one of the cleanest bumpers ever
not a 94, but you get the idea


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

I was thinking of Stillen Sides...but I wasn't sure about the rear end...I want something bolt on cause I will be doing all of the work myself or with the help of my dad and brother. The rear bumper on the civic looks about like a Feelz rear bumper (the one off the Big M kit), and I may go with that...I just have to decide.


----------



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

skyline and whats the site for vis where they sell the kits at?


----------



## silver93sentra (Nov 23, 2005)

lopezsentra said:


> skyline and whats the site for vis where they sell the kits at?


The site is www.versusmotorsport.com for the skyline front end, but I also found a place called www.asylumms.com that has the whole kit(looked like a Skyline front, drift rear, and Xenon skirts to me). Liuspeed also said that they were gonna start carrying it in a few weeks.


----------



## nismo jimmy (Dec 16, 2005)

id say skyline or drift


----------

